# I love tortoises art!!



## KimandKarasi (May 25, 2012)

Since I've had a lot of requests, I figured I'd just make one thread where I can post all my creations as I make them  I hope y'all enjoy!! and suggestions for my next pictures would be awesome! (I'm making a redfoot one now, then a high yellow box turtle one, any more after that will be made in the order they're suggested!! )

I'll go ahead and put all the past ones here as well along with the new Leopard one!


----------



## Kerryann (May 25, 2012)

Very cute.. Russians and Marginated


----------



## KimandKarasi (May 25, 2012)

Kerryann said:


> Very cute.. Russians and Marginated



coming right up  lol, I just wish i had something better to work with besides microsoft paint.. they would come out looking better and more realistic...


----------



## wellington (May 25, 2012)

Just do everyone, someone owns it. Can't wait to see them all.


----------



## jaizei (May 25, 2012)

KimandKarasi said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> > Very cute.. Russians and Marginated
> ...



Have you tried GIMP? It's free.


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (May 25, 2012)

I like them all but that leopard one is amazing!!! Great job!!!


----------



## KimandKarasi (May 25, 2012)

Eweezyfosheezy said:


> I like them all but that leopard one is amazing!!! Great job!!!



Thank you very much! That leopard one I actually had to do all the markings my hand, lol! it was very worth it in the end, I'm glad you like it 

OH! and UPDATE! Redfoots are done


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (May 25, 2012)

OMG they look great! Love love love the Leo one!!! Can I save it and use it in my signature?


----------



## bigred (May 25, 2012)

THEY ALL LOOK GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Cadance (May 25, 2012)

They look great!!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 25, 2012)

*Neat!*


----------



## Albinoboidsetc (May 26, 2012)

Those are too neat. You should put 'em on shirts.


----------



## KimandKarasi (May 26, 2012)

Albinoboidsetc said:


> Those are too neat. You should put 'em on shirts.



Thats actually what I had in mind! then people who want it to be personalized can send me a picture of their tortoise and I can put it on the oposite side of the shirt if they'd like! 

Also... UPDATE!! lol!




 made for Wellington and Aldabraman, lol! and all other Aldabra lovers!!


----------



## [email protected] (May 26, 2012)

great! could you design radiated? :d


----------



## KimandKarasi (May 26, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> great! could you design radiated? :d



I'm working on it as we speak!! lol! This one's going to be fun.


----------



## [email protected] (May 26, 2012)

thank you! I can't wait! :d


----------



## bigred (May 26, 2012)

KimandKarasi said:


> Albinoboidsetc said:
> 
> 
> > Those are too neat. You should put 'em on shirts.
> ...



Looking good


----------



## Albinoboidsetc (May 26, 2012)

That is an awesome idea, well you already did Sulcatas and Leopards, if you do a Pancakes one that'll be all the torts I have


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (May 26, 2012)

Check out my new signature! wahoo i love leopards!


----------



## KimandKarasi (May 26, 2012)

Melly-n-shorty said:


> Check out my new signature! wahoo i love leopards!



sweeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!  haha! 

and Albinoboidsetc, I'll do a pancake after radiated  I have actually never seen a pancake tortoise before...
this was what I thought of when I heard someone mention a pancake tortoise, lmao!


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (May 26, 2012)

KimandKarasi said:


> sweeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!  haha!
> 
> and Albinoboidsetc, I'll do a pancake after radiated  I have actually never seen a pancake tortoise before...
> this was what I thought of when I heard someone mention a pancake tortoise, lmao!



Omg I am so making my little girl tortoise pancakes!


----------



## Albinoboidsetc (May 26, 2012)

Awesome!!!!

That pancake is almost worthy enough to sit on the same plate as a waffle lol


----------



## KimandKarasi (Jun 6, 2012)

UPDATE!! (finally.. sorry it took me so long )







Now, have no fear, I am workig on the pancake tortoise now  I didnt realize they had such an interesting pattern!


----------



## Albinoboidsetc (Jun 6, 2012)

Sweet


----------



## bigred (Jun 6, 2012)

KimandKarasi said:


> UPDATE!! (finally.. sorry it took me so long )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Radated looks fantastic, They all do


----------



## froghaven5 (Jun 7, 2012)

They are all really great! They would make great bumper stickers too.


----------

